

Ask HN:  What do you know about Africa? - keltecp11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZoS5oVVfa8

======
keltecp11
There has been A LOT of talk in my network about taking products in the tech
space and bringing them abroad... I'm curious what your thoughts are.

